# Man of Steel: Sequel mit Batman auf der Comic Con für 2015 angekündigt



## icon1zed (21. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Man of Steel: Sequel mit Batman auf der Comic Con für 2015 angekündigt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Man of Steel: Sequel mit Batman auf der Comic Con für 2015 angekündigt


----------



## Odin333 (21. Juli 2013)

Das kann doch nicht funktionieren!!!!
Aber das habe ich damals bei den Avengers auch gesagt.


----------



## Phone83 (22. Juli 2013)

Ich bin Batman


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Not trifft Elend....


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Not trifft Elend....


 Dummschwätzer! 

Was mich nur interessiert, wer hier den Batman darstellen wird ... Bale wird wohl eher nicht zur Verfügung stehen, hm?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> [...] Bale wird wohl eher nicht zur Verfügung stehen, hm?


 
Es hieß mal, er sei in keine Verhandlungen in einen möglichen Justice League Film involviert und damals war eine seiner Aussagen, die Rolle des Batman sei wie eine Fackel und sollte weitergegeben werden. Daher ist wohl auszuschließen, ihn wieder als Batman zu erleben.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dummschwätzer!
> 
> Was mich nur interessiert, wer hier den Batman darstellen wird ... Bale wird wohl eher nicht zur Verfügung stehen, hm?


 
Selber Dummschwätzer..... 

Superman ist ja wohl der dümmste und langweiligste Superheld aller Zeite und so langsam gehen mir diese alljährlichen Superheldenfilme gewaltig auf den Keks. Offensichtlicher kann man die Verdummung einer ganzen Generation (abseits des Reality-TV) ja kaum öffentlich zur Schau stellen....

Batman mit Bale war ja die einzige Serie von Filmen dieser Art, die man sich noch ohne Fremdschämen anschauen konnte, und selbst das war hart an der Grenze....


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2013)

Die Nolan Batman Triologie gehört mit zum Besten, was Hollywood zu bieten hat. 

Auch Iron Man trifft genau meinen Geschmack, wobei der erste immer noch unerreicht ist. Gut, liegt vllt. daran, dass ich selbst so ein Tony Stark bin. Nur halt ohne Geld, Frauen, Autos und einem komischen Bart, aber der Rest passt! 

Selbst den aktuellen Superman Film fande ich, vom Ansatz, gelungen. Schönes Setting, gute Schauspieler ... nur leider artet das Ganze in einer Zerstörungsorgie aus, die selbst mir zuviel war. Dabei bin ich leidensfähig was dies betrifft. 

Trotzdem bleibt The Dark Knight, IMAX Fassung, ein 100% Titel! Der Film ist einfach nur perfekt!


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auch Iron Man trifft genau meinen Geschmack, wobei der erste immer noch unerreicht ist. Gut, liegt vllt. daran, dass ich selbst so ein Tony Stark bin. Nur halt ohne Geld, Frauen, Autos und einem komischen Bart, aber der Rest passt!


 
du hast nach deinem Auffenthalt in Afgshnistan einen ARC-Reaktor mit Elektromagneten in deine Brust? 

und was ist mit deinen anderen Personas Herr Stromberg und NPH?


----------



## marzipanmann (22. Juli 2013)

Ich wusste, dass dies passiert. Hatte diese Hinweise im Film I am Legend gesehen


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Nolan Batman Triologie gehört mit zum Besten, was Hollywood zu bieten hat.
> 
> Trotzdem bleibt The Dark Knight, IMAX Fassung, ein 100% Titel! Der Film ist einfach nur perfekt!


 
Nein, einfach nein. Wobei ich ja schon zugegeben habe, dass die Batman Filme mit Abstand die besten Superheldenfilme der letzten Jahre sind.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> du hast nach deinem Auffenthalt in Afgshnistan einen ARC-Reaktor mit Elektromagneten in deine Brust?
> 
> und was ist mit deinen anderen Personas Herr Stromberg und NPH?


 Was meinst du, was meine grandiose Libido antreibt? Was meinst du, warum ich in einer Nacht 10 Frauen verwöhnen kann und ihr nur max. drei? 

Ernsthaft ... das wir darüber noch reden müssen?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, einfach nein. Wobei ich ja schon zugegeben habe, dass die Batman Filme mit Abstand die besten Superheldenfilme der letzten Jahre sind.


 Was genau ist bitte gg. The Dark Knight zu sagen?


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was meinst du, was meine grandiose Libido antreibt? Was meinst du, warum ich in einer Nacht 10 Frauen verwöhnen kann und ihr nur max. drei?
> 
> Ernsthaft ... das wir darüber noch reden müssen?


 
ich dachte die wird von deinem Ego angetrieben 
wobei ich jetzt eher an Good Vibrations denken muss


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was genau ist bitte gg. The Dark Knight zu sagen?


 
Naja, ich könnte damit anfangen, dass es ein Superheldenfilm ist.... 

Und ich HASSE Superhelden. Ich finde praktisch alles in dieser Richtung lächerlich bis peinlich. Batman rutscht da gerade noch als akzeptabel durch, da er ja eigentlich keine Superkräfte hat, sondern ganz auf Technik und Ausbildung setzt. Bale spielt natürlich grandios (ebenso wie Ledger), aber das macht er praktisch in allen Filmen. Aber natürlich ist auch er in diesem typisch dämlichen Superheldenskript gefangen, dass irgendein völlig überzeichneter Bösewicht Gotham (oder gleich die ganze Welt) ins Chaos stürzen will und natürlich nur der Superheld die Menscheit retten kann. Der gewöhnliche Mensch ist dafür natürlich zu unfähig oder zu dämlich.....

Die Atmosphäre, die darstellerischen Leistungen, der Soundtrack, die Optik, das alles ist top in den Batman Filmen. Nur die Story und das Setting an sich ist Grütze....


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, ich könnte damit anfangen, dass es ein Superheldenfilm ist....
> 
> Und ich HASSE Superhelden. Ich finde praktisch alles in dieser Richtung lächerlich bis peinlich. Batman rutscht da gerade noch als akzeptabel durch, da er ja eigentlich keine Superkräfte hat, sondern ganz auf Technik und Ausbildung setzt. Bale spielt natürlich grandios (ebenso wie Ledger), aber das macht er praktisch in allen Filmen. Aber natürlich ist auch er in diesem typisch dämlichen Superheldenskript gefangen, dass irgendein völlig überzeichneter Bösewicht Gotham (oder gleich die ganze Welt) ins Chaos stürzen will und natürlich nur der Superheld die Menscheit retten kann. Der gewöhnliche Mensch ist dafür natürlich zu unfähig oder zu dämlich.....
> 
> Die Atmosphäre, die darstellerischen Leistungen, der Soundtrack, die Optik, das alles ist top in den Batman Filmen. Nur die Story und das Setting an sich ist Grütze....


 
hmmm, schonmal Watchmen gesehen?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash;9611072[... schrieb:
			
		

> Aber natürlich ist auch er in diesem typisch dämlichen Superheldenskript gefangen, dass irgendein völlig überzeichneter Bösewicht Gotham (oder gleich die ganze Welt) ins Chaos stürzen will und natürlich nur der Superheld die Menscheit retten kann. Der gewöhnliche Mensch ist dafür natürlich zu unfähig oder zu dämlich.....


Hast du The Dark Knight überhaupt gesehen?  

Wir reden hier von keiner Bedrohnung von ganz Gotham, oder der ganzen Welt, sondern von zwei Fähren mit X Personen an Board. Die eine Fähre mit "normalen" Leuten, die andere Fähre mit Strafgefangenen. 

Diese Leute werden nicht von Batman gerettet, sondern retten sich selbst ... weil die menschliche Vernunft siegt.

D.h. all deine Kritikpunkte oben, treffen auf The Dark Knight überhaupt nicht zu!


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hast du The Dark Knight überhaupt gesehen?
> 
> Wir reden hier von keiner Bedrohnung von ganz Gotham, oder der ganzen Welt, sondern von zwei Fähren mit X Personen an Board. Die eine Fähre mit "normalen" Leuten, die andere Fähre mit Strafgefangenen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe alle drei Batman Filme gesehen.

Und meine Meinung zu diesen Filmen muss in keiner Weise mit deiner übereinstimmen. Für mich persönlich treffen die Kritikpunkte sehr wohl zu, du alter Klugscheißer. Zumal ich von allen drei Batman Filmen gesprochen habe und nicht nur von The Dark Knight... 

Und natürlich ist die Voraussetzung für den Film, dass die Polizei bzw. die Behörden unfähig sind und Batman, der Superheld, die Kriminellen in Gotham zur Strecke bringt und die Mafiabosse bedrängt. Es ist doch Grundlage jedes Superheldenfilms, dass die Menschen den Superhelden in irgendeiner Form brauchen, weil sie mit den Bösen nicht alleine fertig werden. Und diese Basis finde ich schon an sich Grütze, damit kann ich einfach nichts anfangen.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, schonmal Watchmen gesehen?


 
Leider ja, mit Freunden.....


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich habe alle drei Batman Filme gesehen.
> 
> Und meine Meinung zu diesen Filmen muss in keiner Weise mit deiner übereinstimmen. Für mich persönlich treffen die Kritikpunkte sehr wohl zu, du alter Klugscheißer. Zumal ich von allen drei Batman Filmen gesprochen habe und nicht nur von The Dark Knight...
> 
> Und natürlich ist die Voraussetzung für den Film, dass die Polizei bzw. die Behörden unfähig sind und Batman, der Superheld, die Kriminellen in Gotham zur Strecke bringt und die Mafiabosse bedrängt. Es ist doch Grundlage jedes Superheldenfilms, dass die Menschen den Superhelden in irgendeiner Form brauchen, weil sie mit den Bösen nicht alleine fertig werden. Und diese Basis finde ich schon an sich Grütze, damit kann ich einfach nichts anfangen.


 
Dein Geschmack ist doof, so siehts aus!


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Dein Geschmack ist doof, so siehts aus!


 
Jeder, der Superheldenfilme mag, hat keinen doofen Geschmack, der hat gar keinen Geschmack.... 

So wie ein Grinding-MMO die Antithese zu einem guten RPG ist, so ist ein Superheldenfilm die Antithese zu einem guten Film.....


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Leider ja, mit Freunden.....


 
eigentlich komisch, immerhin macht der Comic/Film genau das was an Superhelden Storys doof findest anderst


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> eigentlich komisch, immerhin macht der Comic/Film genau das was an Superhelden Storys doof findest anderst


 
Inwiefern? Ich finde Superhelden an sich schon doof (das Konzept), da wird es kaum besser, wenn es mehrere davon in einem Film gibt....


----------

